# Mk3 Discounts Anybody ?



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Just bumbling around the tinterweb and already there's discounts being offered on the mk3 albeit small, every little helps. Check it out.
https://www.orangewheels.co.uk/enquirie ... s/new.html

There's about another 100 or so off the TTS too, anyone else found discounts offered on the mk3 ?


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

got cruise control and armrest, me.


----------



## jonh (Dec 6, 2014)

Managed to get £575 off a MK3 TTS, hard work though, had to 'walk away' twice!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, New car prices are always inflated so it looks as if you are getting a discount. 
If you wish to be first then you will have to pay top price.
Hoggy.


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

had to try 3 different dealerships.


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

I managed to get 5% of the total price when I pre-ordered it end of August. Hopefully I will get the keys in 10 days


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

A little bit of discount at this early stage of the mk3 could be the difference of another option on the list or a dolop towards a must have option. 
Glad to see some have had a little off...worth showing the dealer that's playing hardball that there are places to get money off.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

With the exchange rate against the euro,oil and metal prices falling there should be room for some good discounts soon.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

90TJM said:


> With the exchange rate against the euro,oil and metal prices falling there should be room for some good discounts soon.


In theory, yes, but they don't price cars like that. The price of a car depends on how much they can get for it - not some notional idea of reasonable profit. So the fact that the euro exchange rate has gone down to 78p (over 10% lower than when the Mk2 was on sale) won't prevent Audi trying to sell the cars for more money. They seem to have decided to sell fewer of them for a larger profit margin.

I wouldn't buy one, because I don't like it, but the price is no longer competitive anyway. It's at least 10% OTT.


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

Just saw this on www.autocar.co.uk

The much anticipated Audi TT has arrived and we've already found a saving on the 2.0 TDI Ultra S line. It handles brilliantly and offers strong performance, and Autoebid.com has a £1319 saving, bringing its price down to £31,001.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Both Coventry and Watford Audi offered £1881 (4.4%) off a TTS with some extras. That's through CarWow, but I expect direct deals are available.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

90TJM said:


> With the exchange rate against the euro,oil and metal prices falling there should be room for some good discounts soon.


I think that there was room for good discounts anyway - Audi obviously figure that they can sell at the current price due to the pent up demand for the new model, they won't reduce unless they figure it will generate more profit with better sales. i.e. Sales would have to be very poor to force a reduction.

Personally, I have no intention of buying at current prices. I'd be looking for a Quattro/S-Tronic equipped to roughly the same level as my Mk2 and as far as I can see, that would cost me North of £35k with little chance of a discount any time soon.

That's ridiculously overpriced when I could pick up a better-performing, better equipped (supposedly better driving) Golf R with DSG for around £29k through a broker. Even adding in the pricey full leather seats would leave it a good 4k cheaper than the TT.

I'll be keeping my Mk2 for at least another year anyway, so things may change pricing-wise on the Mk3 by then, but I'm pretty much firmed up now on the Golf as my next car (with an outside chance of going for an S3).


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I thought the same mate...pretty much sold on the Golf R at first but you know what, it's just not pretty enough to enjoy cleaning and polishing it. So I bought me another mk2 :wink:


----------

